# Where are our football Mamas?



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Are you ready for 2009/2010 season?








:


----------



## rebecca03 (May 27, 2008)

Count me in!!

Redskins lost to the Pats in OT







ARRRRGH

I set the DVR to record it, and I KNEW I should have recorded for awhile afterwards....

Anyway. DP is a Broncos fan, and our teams are playing this year. LOL I'm nervous for that day!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

We are Bronco fans first. However, since we are from STL and are now living back in STL we will follow the Rams too. But go Broncos!







:


----------



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

I am!! We're all Steelers fans here, and have our fingers crossed that we can watch a few games on tv!! My dad's a huge fan-- he got the Steeler emblem tattooed on his arm a few years ago. He's gone so far as to research what channels may be showing the games in my local area for the 2 weeks that he'll be here with my mom around my due date. We also already have the baby's "game day" stuff ready, and I'm hoping we repeat the Super Bowl so I can have another party!









On the college football front, though....not so ready. Yes I have my OSU (Go Bucks!) stuff ready, but my hospital is on the other side of Aloha Stadium-- as in, U of Hawaii Warriors play there every Saturday! Eeep! So I'm hoping I don't go into labor on a Saturday!


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
We are Bronco fans first. However, since we are from STL and are now living back in STL we will follow the Rams too. But go Broncos!







:

I'm a STL native and HUGE Rams fan first. STL is still home to me. LOVE my Rams. I live in Atlanta now, though, so I don't get to see much Rams football (since I have a newborn and can't go watch in a bar/restaurant like I used to!).

I also follow the Colts. But Rams first - always!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Vikings fan here.....and I must say that I am NOT happy about Favre playing on our team. As a long-time hater of the Packers, it's just so *wrong* to see him wearing purple & gold now. I told DH that I'll start rooting for the Bears instead







.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Huge Bears fan over here. I'm thrilled they're 3-1!


----------



## Grower (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Huge Bears fan over here. I'm thrilled they're 3-1!

Me too! (although it should be 4-0!)


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grower* 
Me too! (although it should be 4-0!)

I talked so much smack before that game and I had to eat my words for weeks.


----------



## Grower (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I talked so much smack before that game and I had to eat my words for weeks.










I was so mad I took the Jay Cutler wallpaper off my computer. I'm just now considering putting it back.


----------



## crunchierbytheday (Oct 5, 2009)

We are definitely ready here!!! I grew up in New England, so I'm a Pats fan through and through.. Living in Indiana now though.. DP is a Colts fan, so we have some tense moments in this house!!







We made a deal though. He could have our DS decked out in Ohio State gear (instead of Purdue) if I got to put him in Patriots gear. So far so good!!


----------



## Kia74 (Feb 14, 2004)

We're an Atlanta Falcons family, which is great b/c we are a house divided thru the spring with my Mets love and my husband's Braves fandom. This year both teams were awful so no October playoff tension









We had a bye last week and we all felt lost, so we'll be cheering w/ a lot of pent up emotion come Sunday!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Let's go Broncos!







Let's get this party started!

Okay, Ram's are my 2nd team, well just because they are in my home town. However, Broncos are my Fav!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

Cowboys fan here!







Even though they are less than stellar these days...


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Right here !! Was a cradle Steelers fan but not after fall 2008.









I like AZ CArds, Texans, following hte Jets b/c of new QB, Sanchez, Chargers & Miama b/c of Joey Porter.

Like lots of college teams as well.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't know we had a football thread. I just stumbled across this in New Posts.









Displaced Bears fan here, counting the days until the next game is on TV (6!). Mostly I listen to the play-by-play on the WBBM internet stream and watch the drive chart at NFL.com. Not quite as nice as seeing the whole thing, but I'm making due (and it's $100/mo. I'm saving by not getting satellite TV).


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Chargers fan here, born and raised in San Diego. Although, I lived in Phoenix for awhile so I also follow the Cards.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

New Orlean's Saints' fan here! We have been season ticket holders since the season following Katrina. even though we have sold some tickets to help with finances, we hold on to the rights to the tickets since there is now a 50,000 person waiting list!

we follow other teams as well, and my dh and ds believe you can never be in too many fantasy football leagues, LOL.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Argh that Bears game was just disgusting in the second half. I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Grower (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Argh that Bears game was just disgusting in the second half. I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.











It was my birthday, and instead of going out for dinner like we usually do, I chose to go out for a late lunch instead. (game's at 5 here) I should have just gone out.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh baby! Broncos won again last night! Woot!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I'm an Orton fan (He went to Purdue!) so I'm loving the winning streak by them!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Argh that Bears game was just disgusting in the second half. I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.

Funny, this post would work just as well for this week--although they were crummy the whole game.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

Me, me, me! Huge Bronco fan over here! Also cheer for the KSU Wildcats (big 12).


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Just found this thread! Huge football fan here! Huge Vikings and Chargers fan specifically.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
Vikings fan here.....and I must say that I am NOT happy about Favre playing on our team. As a long-time hater of the Packers, it's just so *wrong* to see him wearing purple & gold now. I told DH that I'll start rooting for the Bears instead







.

Love the Vikes- I'm from MN. It was hard for me to see Favre in purple and gold too, although he does seem to be playing well... I'm very conflicted! It's nice though because I have been able to watch a few Vikings games here in SD which doesn't usually happen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
Chargers fan here, born and raised in San Diego. Although, I lived in Phoenix for awhile so I also follow the Cards.

The Chargers are my adopted team. Love them too!







Hopefully we can start to turn around our season this week.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 

The Chargers are my adopted team. Love them too!







Hopefully we can start to turn around our season this week.

I hope so. It would be tragic to lose to the Raiders.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, an MDC football thread. Cool!

I bleed green and gold.







To the PP who isn't happy about Favre being with the Vikings, I say "better you than us!" Favre gave Packers fans many years of thrills, but also lots of grey hair. I'm glad the drama in Wisconsin is finally over (aside from tomorrow afternoon, of course) and I support Aaron Rodgers 110%. The NFC North is fun to watch this season!


----------



## Grower (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm very, very happy with my Bear-skis today!!!


----------



## Grower (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you ready for the Superbowl?






















I like the Saints, just because they've never won, and Drew is adorable. (in a totally innocent I'm-old-enough-to-be-his-mother kind of way)


----------



## cajunmommy (Jan 27, 2007)

Who Dat!!?? New Orleanian living in Switzerland missing my Saints!!!


----------

